# SSD wird plötzlich nicht mehr erkannt?!



## quattro68 (17. November 2011)

*SSD wird plötzlich nicht mehr erkannt?!*

Hallo leute,
wie oben schon beschrieben wird meine ocz vertex 2 nicht mehr erkannt. Ich habe nix an der hardware geändert bzw neue software installiert. Sie wurde beim syststart einfach nicht mehr erkannt. 
Kabel habe ich uberprüft, passte alles. An einem anderen rechner habe ich sie auch verbaut, aber leider das gleiche problem. 

Ist die platte hinüber??

Lg


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. November 2011)

*AW: SSD wird plötzlich nicht mehr erkannt?!*

Jap kaputt, da hats definitiv den Controller erwischt. War bei meiner Corsair Force2 120GB auch so. Müsstest ja noch Garantie drauf haben also ab zur RMA mit dem Teil!


----------



## Seru1195 (17. November 2011)

*AW: SSD wird plötzlich nicht mehr erkannt?!*

Wenn die SSD im Bios auch nicht mehr erkannt wird, bleibt dir nichts anderes übrig als die Garantie zu beanspruchen. Meine hat auch kein Jahr gehalten bevor ich Sie austauschen musste. Nun habe ich davür eine SATA3 erhalten.


----------



## Stingray93 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: SSD wird plötzlich nicht mehr erkannt?!*

Hallo, ich klinke mich hier mal mit ein.

Meine OCZ Vertex 2 hats heute auch erwischt, gestern noch alles wie gewohnt und heute geht nichts mehr.

Habe schon einen Garantie Antrag an Alternate gesendet, so, nun habe ich leider in letzter Zeit keine Backups mehr erstellt.
Letztes ist vom Juni 2011 :/ und auf der SSD sind einige wichtige Daten, z.B. einige Unterlagen für meine Berufliche Ausbildung die ich benötige.

Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit noch an die Daten ranzukommen oder bin ich am arsch?

Gruß und danke


----------



## wollsakko (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: SSD wird plötzlich nicht mehr erkannt?!*

Meine ist vor 7 Wochen abgeraucht (zum Glück nur "unwichtiges" draufgewesen) und nun warte ich seit 7 Wochen, dass ich mal Ersatz kriege. Echt frustrierend mit dem Speed meiner alten HDD.

Aber eine Datenrettung ist laut pro-datenrettung.net grundsätzlich möglich (teuer!)


----------



## Stingray93 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: SSD wird plötzlich nicht mehr erkannt?!*



wollsakko schrieb:


> Meine ist vor 7 Wochen abgeraucht (zum Glück nur "unwichtiges" draufgewesen) und nun warte ich seit 7 Wochen, dass ich mal Ersatz kriege. Echt frustrierend mit dem Speed meiner alten HDD.
> 
> Aber eine Datenrettung ist laut pro-datenrettung.net grundsätzlich möglich (teuer!)


 

Habe nun jmd im bekanntenkreis gefunden der es gestern für Lau gemacht hat.

Habe meine Daten nun.
Morgen geht die Platte zurück zu Alternate.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: SSD wird plötzlich nicht mehr erkannt?!*

Wie hat er denn das gemacht?

Gruß


----------



## Fischer995 (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: SSD wird plötzlich nicht mehr erkannt?!*

Zur kleinen info mal   : SSD platten halten nur begrenzt über 10.000 schreib/speichervorgänge durch. Also die halten generell nicht sehr lange


----------



## DiabloJulian (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: SSD wird plötzlich nicht mehr erkannt?!*



Fischer995 schrieb:


> Zur kleinen info mal   : SSD platten halten nur begrenzt über 10.000 schreib/speichervorgänge durch. Also die halten generell nicht sehr lange



Blödsinn, die halten auch bei normaler Beanspruchung weit über 5 Jahre...


----------



## Fischer995 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: SSD wird plötzlich nicht mehr erkannt?!*



> Blödsinn, die halten auch bei normaler Beanspruchung weit über 5 Jahre...


dann informier dich mal dadrüber besser... Zum speichern brauchen ssd's relativ große menge an strom gegen eine hdd. Das floating gate einer ssd muss deshalb isloiert werden. Und durch die hohe spannung wird immer wieder ein kleiner teil der isloierung weggenommen.


----------



## Stingray93 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: SSD wird plötzlich nicht mehr erkannt?!*



Dr. med iziner schrieb:


> Wie hat er denn das gemacht?
> 
> Gruß


 

Du, keine Ahnung.
Kenn mich was Festplatten angeht nicht unbedingt aus.

Denke mal er wird die Flashzellen iwie ausgelesen haben.

Habe nun Garantie Antrag an Alternate gesendet, hoffe nur das es nicht schlimm ist, das ich den Karton nicht mehr habe 

Werde es sehen.
Die Geschwindigkeit meiner alten HDD (500GB 2,5" 5400UPM) aus nem Notebook kotzt auf jedenfall an  jetzt weiß ich, wieso ich eine SSD hatte.


----------



## SilentKilla (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: SSD wird plötzlich nicht mehr erkannt?!*



Fischer995 schrieb:


> dann informier dich mal dadrüber besser... Zum speichern brauchen ssd's relativ große menge an strom gegen eine hdd. Das floating gate einer ssd muss deshalb isloiert werden. Und durch die hohe spannung wird immer wieder ein kleiner teil der isloierung weggenommen.



3000-10.000 Schreibvorgänge sind je nach Art der Zelle (SLC, MLC) bzw. Strukturbreite möglich (je kleiner, desto schneller is die Zelle kaputt). Allerdings ist die Logik der Controller so programmiert, dass möglichst alle Zellen gleichmäßig oft beschrieben werden. Das Auslesen macht die Zellen nicht kaputt. Hersteller geben eine "Mean Time Between Failure" (MTBF) von mittlerweile 1 - 1.5 Millionen h an.


----------



## Abductee (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: SSD wird plötzlich nicht mehr erkannt?!*

die zellen werden aber nicht nach der reihe verbraucht.
die schreibvorgänge werden auf die gesamte zellenanzahl verteilt.

ssd`s halten mit ein bisschen pflege sehr lange.


----------



## SilentKilla (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: SSD wird plötzlich nicht mehr erkannt?!*



Abductee schrieb:


> die zellen werden aber nicht nach der reihe verbraucht.
> die schreibvorgänge werden auf die gesamte zellenanzahl verteilt.



Genau das hab ich doch gerade eben geschrieben.

Wie pflegt man denn eine SSD?


----------



## Abductee (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: SSD wird plötzlich nicht mehr erkannt?!*

das macht doch nichts, du warst eben schneller mit dem abschicken 

ich meine damit die auslagerungsdatei deaktivieren, defragmentieren ausschalten, timestamp und boot defragmentieren ausschalten, etc..


----------



## Rudi008 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: SSD wird plötzlich nicht mehr erkannt?!*

Meine 60GB OCZ Vertex 2 hat jetzt auch den Geist aufgegeben, nach 7 monatiger Laufzeit. Komplett tot. Bei Conrad gibt es umgehend einen Gutschein, man muß das Teil jedoch abgeben, mit einer Erklärung, daß die Daten gelöscht werden..... Da mir das mit der SSD nicht mehr geheuer ist, habe ich mir fürs gleiche Geld eine 1,5TB Normalplatte geholt, obwohl der "Fachverkäufer" meinte, ich sei erst der zweite, der eine defekte SSD zurückbringt....... naja...... keine Ahnung.


----------



## pc_newby15 (23. November 2015)

*AW: SSD wird plötzlich nicht mehr erkannt?!*



Stingray93 schrieb:


> Habe nun jmd im bekanntenkreis gefunden der es gestern für Lau gemacht hat.
> 
> Habe meine Daten nun.
> Morgen geht die Platte zurück zu Alternate.



Mir ist schon klar, dass der Beitrag Jahre alt ist. Aber vielleicht kann mir trotzdem jemand hier weiterhelfen. Habe leider das kleine Problem. SSD wird im Bios nicht mehr erkannt, auch nicht in einem zweiten Rechner. Ich mache eigentlich wöchentlich ein Backup, doof ist, dass das letzte genau letzten Sonntag war und ich gestern nicht am PC war und auch kein Backup gemacht habe und genau jetzt geht der PC nicht mehr. Mir fehlen also Unterlagen von einer ganzen Woche u.a. Arbeiten für die Uni, ich bekomme gerade einen kleinen Schockzustand. Ich muss wohl jetzt alles täglich sichern oder doch mich mal mit dem Thema cloud beschäftigen. Für den Moment hilft mir das aber nicht. Kann ich die SSD irgendwie selbst reparieren?


----------



## Eckism (23. November 2015)

*AW: SSD wird plötzlich nicht mehr erkannt?!*

soviel ich weiß, nein. mittlerweile sollte es aber seltener sein, das ssd's abschmieren...deine ist aber trotzdem tot.


----------



## pc_newby15 (23. November 2015)

*AW: SSD wird plötzlich nicht mehr erkannt?!*



Eckism schrieb:


> soviel ich weiß, nein. mittlerweile sollte es aber seltener sein, das ssd's abschmieren...



Ok, danke.



Eckism schrieb:


> sdeine ist aber trotzdem tot.



Ja, leider.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (25. November 2015)

*AW: SSD wird plötzlich nicht mehr erkannt?!*

Welchen Hersteller?  Gab es da nicht mal eine mögliche Lösung, die Platte nur mal ohne SATA-Kabel mit Strom im Rechner für eine gewisse Zeit laufen zulassen und dann die SSD wieder anzuschließen?


----------



## pc_newby15 (26. November 2015)

*AW: SSD wird plötzlich nicht mehr erkannt?!*

Hersteller ist Corsair. 

Ich werde deinen Tipp mal noch ausprobieren, wobei ich inzwischen keine Hoffnung mehr habe.  Das wichtigste für die Uni habe ich jetzt noch mal gemacht :-/ Aber es wären immer noch ein paar Dokumente drauf, für das es sich lohnen würde.


----------



## mattikirchhoff (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: SSD wird plötzlich nicht mehr erkannt?!*

Hallo 
Ich hatte das Problem auch mal gehabt du kannst es aber auch mit der Sachen ein bis 2 mal versuchen bei mir ging es erst bei 2 mal weil die ssd ein Schutz vor gang haben

Tut die ssd mal nur an das Netzteil nur an schließen und lass mal das SATA Kabel ab und starte den pc und fahr ins bios und warte da mal 30 Minuten es kommt immer drauf an wie die Festplatte formatiert würde oder irgend wo noch Daten drauf sind so tut sich die ssd versuchen zu reparieren bei mir ging es bei 2 mal und die Festplatte würde ihn bios wieder erkannt


----------

